# One Direction Types?



## happydolphin (Dec 25, 2011)

Okay... so this is a bit of a dumb one. But I really really really love One Direction, and I can't help but be interested in discussing their MBTI types! 

I'm kind of new to this, but so far I'm thinking: 

Niall - ExFP
Zayn - INTx
Liam - ISxJ
Harry - ExFx
Louis - ESFP

Thoughts?


----------



## Janujedi (Oct 12, 2012)

Harry is ESFP as I've seen on a web site and Louis definitely has to be ESFP.


----------



## 137442 (Jul 25, 2014)

Niall - im not really sure but ExFx probably
Zayn - INFP (i don't really get why people would type him as a thinking type or sometimes his typed as a sensor too his defiantly NF tho)
Liam - ISFJ
Harry - ENFP
Louis - ESFx not really sure about him


----------



## Kdiosa (Jun 2, 2016)

Niall - ESFJ - I saw him typed as ESFP, ENFP and I see a Fe user in him, he cares about others, an talk about what is feeling, a Fi user doesn't really talk about his feelings. But I could see ESFP too. by order ESFJ - ESFP -ENFP
Zayn - INFP /ISFP I can see both
Liam - ISFJ I agree that he display Fe and Si but he could also be ESFJ
Harry - ENFx I'll say more ENFJ He's the hardest!!
Louis - ESFP everyone say ENFP but he's too "here and now", "let's have some fun without consequences" to be Ne. I mean if I compare him to me as I'm a ENFP, but I've got a strong Te too. I think he's Se.


----------

